# IT shows strongest job growth in New Zealand, data shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

There are a growing number of information technology jobs being advertised online in New Zealand, making it the strongest employment sector at the end of last year. But there are fewer job vacancies in construction, engineers and education. Official figures show that the number of jobs in IT increased by 6.2% in December compared to [...]

Click to read the full news article: IT shows strongest job growth in New Zealand, data shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

